
Who's Building the Open Source Version of Siri? - mynameislegion
http://upon2020.com/blog/2016/09/what-are-the-floss-communitys-answers-to-siri-and-ai/
======
mynameislegion
Slashdot answers:

[https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/09/25/1735245/ask-
slashdo...](https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/09/25/1735245/ask-slashdot-
whos-building-the-open-source-version-of-siri)

